# Kettlebell supplier



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Could anyone please recommend a decent kettlebell supplier for someone on a budget...perhaps on sale or just not pricey in the first palce?

Desired requirements are:


Good range in weight: I intend to build strength and so would like a brand that will go quite high in weight

Vinyl coating so they're not too cold to hold in the winter and better grip

Quite rounded and wide horns for easier grip (the ones I have now have too much of an acute angle making them less comfortable to grip)


Thanks in advance


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure if @IGotTekkers knows much about them as he was looking at gym gear recently.. and @MRSTRONG might also know..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought some vinyl ones and cast , I'll check tomorrow where I got the vinyl and width of grip .

seen some going cheap on some facebook group aswell - uk pts or something , will check in morning and let you know


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> I bought some vinyl ones and cast , I'll check tomorrow where I got the vinyl and width of grip .
> 
> seen some going cheap on some facebook group aswell - uk pts or something , will check in morning and let you know


Its OK  I ended up buying 2 today...I needed heavier weight for Friday's session so had to order today.

I appreciate your willingness to help though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Keep ab eye on ebay it's by far the most economical place to buy gym equipment, if it's out of your area you can get courier quotes from Shipley.com where they reverse bid on the job


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Keep ab eye on ebay it's by far the most economical place to buy gym equipment, if it's out of your area you can get courier quotes from Shipley.com where they reverse bid on the job


Trouble with eBay for me is that I'm so remote. Its an item I'd have to collect (due to weight) and no one locally was selling any. I found some by an eBay business that go quite high in kg compared to others but then found a sports equipment seller who was offering an even lower price...so I went for them


----------

